# Bike Patrol training



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Any courses coming out in the spring that anyone knows of. Doesn't matter where. My job will send me anywhere.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

DoD102 said:


> Any courses coming out in the spring that anyone knows of. Doesn't matter where. My job will send me anywhere.


Bike courses being offered in New Bedford and Western Mass. (Agawam) in the spring. Google MPTC and you can check out all the classes being offered throughout the state. I took the bike course in Foxboro about a year and a half ago. A Sgt. from Medway PD taught it. Great time and instruction. Good luck.


----------

